# Looking for a wooden tall and skinny mould in Europe



## Rune (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi!

Where on Earth can I find a wooden tall and skinny mould in Europe? I have found a few, but they are too small or too expensive (shipping included). At themouldshop.co.uk, I could not even register because my country was not on the list. So I just didn't bother. But I calculated shipping myself based on the shipping weight he gave for the mould and the lid. Well, I can not afford 100 GBP just for shipping. But his mould was actually the only one that was sort of usable. But still a little bit too small.

So I need a mould that takes from 1,2 kilo to 1,6 kilo. Preferrably around 1,5 kilo somewhere. I don't need silicone liners and all that fancy stuff. I have bought wax cloth, so I need to line only once anyway.

And the mould must not be too wide, and it must be tall enough. I don't remember the sizes of all those I have googled. But something around 5 cm width and 10 cm height is appropriate.

It must be solid wood, so that it insulates well. 

I have googled absolutely everywhere where Google Translate can reach. I mean, I don't speak all European languages, so if Google could not translate from either norwegian, english or german into something that actually does mean wooden soap mould, well, then I gave up those countries. I had to give up most countries, because Google Translate is like a joke.

But I did find a lot of moulds. All of them either too wide and too low, too small, too expensive or too flimsy.

I found great soap moulds in Ukraine, not tall and skinny though, but I have changed my mind lately and want that shape instead. I had a looong shopping cart at that soap and cosmetic supply company, only to discover they did not ship out of the country, grr!

I've tried United States. Extreme shipping fees, so no, America is out of the question. 

I see Ebay and Amazon and everywhere is flowing over of that chinese crap. Not that I can't buy it, they are most likely good enough, but they are all too wide and too small.

So I just need a simple tall and skinny soap mould in wood that takes around 1,5 kilo of soap, and that is collapsible or deconstructable or something. Not just a nailed box the soap can get stuck in and you have to destroy the mould to get the soap out of there. And it can't be an astronomical total price for the mould included shipping. I know Eastern Europe have good prices and good quality. So if anybody know of something there?

Second hand is just as good as new. That doesn't matter.

But I'm sure there are a lot of shops out there that I don't know of. And a lot of woodworkers that have a simple shop that does not pop up easily on Google.

(In the UK, I have been thru regular all soaping supply stores like The Soap Kitchen and Justasoap and all the others, I'm quite sure about that. Because I have googled like crazy there until there were nothing left to find).

So now I have given up trying to find a soap mould the regular way. So I ask here instead for some advice, since you all have some soap moulds and have bought it somewhere. If I can't find any, I can make myself. But I am clumsy, so I would prefer to avoid that. But it's not hard, I have gotten some inspiration, and I can manage it. But it is easier with pre-made. And there is no way that I can make a mess and a disaster by making things. I've done that before, you see.

But I'll rather make a mould myself so that I can get it in the shape I want, instead of buying something too small or too big, too wide or too low. I got some inspiration from a soaper on Youtube, you see. That's why I want tall and skinny, and I want to make bigger bars. I mean, cut them with..., I give up english language. You understand, like chop them up with a bigger distance between, so that they get thicker, lumpier, deeper. Thick slices, there it came. Tall and skinny bars in thick slices. Not that I want to copy her or anything. If I some day will sell soaps, it will anyway not be in the same market, but an ocean between. So I call it inspiration rather than copying.


----------



## KristaY (Aug 9, 2017)

It sounds like you might want to make your own since the cost of shipping is so much in your part of the world. It's really not hard at all especially if you aren't picky about things being "perfect". When I first started making soap I had my husband make 2 for me in the dimensions I wanted. He found scrap wood from other home projects and put them together. Are they perfectly routed and joined? Nope. But once they're lined with freezer paper, they work just dandy.

You might want to contact new SMF member JoeyG who is a mold maker and see if he can do anything for you. He's in the USA but there might be something he can do or suggest that's a bit more cost effective for you.

ETA: I don't know if this is the same practice in EU but here in the states most hardware/lumber stores will cut wood for you. If you have the measurements you want, they might cut the pieces for you. Then all you have to do is put them together at home with nails, glue, hinges or velcro.


----------



## Relle (Aug 10, 2017)

You could also contact someone that does woodwork in your area and give them your dimensions to make a mould for you. Ask around and see if someone knows of a local person. Somebody usually knows someone else. Not sure if you have a hardware store where people leave their business cards on a noticeboard.


----------



## Nao (Aug 10, 2017)

I can relate, lol. While clearing out a dead relativas things this past weekend, I snatched a couple of drawer shelves that was going to the dump anyway, with the intention of modyfiing them into soap moulds. So just go for it, they don't need to be pretty:mrgreen:


----------



## Seawolfe (Aug 10, 2017)

Yeah I ended up making my own tall and skinny mold since I couldn't find what I wanted. There are LOTS of ideas on the web, wood is inexpensive and scrap wood even cheaper. Draw up exactly the dimensions of what you want, figure out how you want it to go together (hinges? holes and bolts?) and if you don't have the tools find a friend who does who is willing to show you how to use them. One fun thing I did on my tall and skinny mold was make some blocks that fit snugly into the mold to make it smaller if I want just half a loaf.


----------



## earlene (Aug 10, 2017)

Sometimes I get very lucky at finding molds at Thrift Stores/Donation Shops, where used items are donated then sold very cheap.  But so far I have never found a T&S mold.  Still, it's another option for looking for adaptable wooden boxes if you have any Thrift Stores nearby.

Another option, is to contact a handyman and request help in building a mold to your specifications.  I don't know what you call them in the UK, but here a 'handyman' does repairs and odd jobs for a small fee (relative to your perception of 'small' and what the local market can bear).  Often they can do pretty much anything acceptably well, such as minor woodworking that making a soap mold would require.

Also, if you have places that sell new wooden boxes for use as drawer dividers inside a wardrobe/dresser/sideboard, sometimes an appropriate size box can be found that works very well for soap when lined with freezer paper.   I am not sure what you call it (freezer paper) in the UK.  I bought a bamboo box in the Home section of a major department store that works perfectly as a small slab mold, when lined with freezer paper.  I have also seen them in a variety of sizes, so it's possible if you browse stores that sell such things, you might find something that would work for a far better price than from a Soap making supplier or on Etsy or Amazon, etc.  

One other thought.  I've never purchased from AliBaba, but some here on the forum have and seem pretty happy with the products.  They are usually pretty inexpensive from what I gather.  Perhaps they have some T&S molds?


----------



## Rune (Aug 10, 2017)

I found a mould after all  I found it almost first, actually. But the heading was a saying a 1 kg mould. So I immediately thought it was too small and just passed it. But with smaller writing, it said 1 kg of oils + lye water, and that it holds in excess of 1 kg. By calculating the internal measurements, it holds 1470 grams. And that is just perfect! And the price is 15 GBP. So not bad at all.

I found it at Dave's Wooden Soap Moulds in UK
http://www.daveswoodensoapmoulds.co.uk/page3.htm

I'm posting the link, just in case someone else are looking for wooden tall and skinny moulds for a lower price and can't find some. But I'm sure there are tons of them in Europe as well as in America, but since about 90% of Europe is hidden for us because of hefty language barriers, we have little chances of finding them online. As an example, only here in my region, we have 4 languages - norwegian, sami, swedish and finnish. I am partially of sami origin myself, over 30% or so, and my neighbour speaks sami (but also norwegian). I can not understand a word. Neither spoken or written sami. The same for finnish, not a chance in the world to understand a single word. But some languages we can guess a sort of meaning out of it, and can navigate websites without too much Google Translate. Like dutch, for example. And easy language to partially understand. In the other end, we have like polish. Totally impossible. 

I wonder if there is a list here somewhere about soap supply stores in different countries? I mean most countries, and not just limited to the big ones like UK, US, France and Germany, for example. That would have been very helpful. Who knows how many wonderful supply stores there can be in Turkey, Morocco and Czech Republic ...?


----------



## Rune (Aug 10, 2017)

Oops, I did not see that there were any answers at first. I went in via the notifications, and there was none, and suddenly there are many, many. I will answer just in a moment


----------



## Rune (Aug 10, 2017)

KristaY said:


> You might want to contact new SMF member JoeyG who is a mold maker and see if he can do anything for you. He's in the USA but there might be something he can do or suggest that's a bit more cost effective for you.
> 
> ETA: I don't know if this is the same practice in EU but here in the states most hardware/lumber stores will cut wood for you. If you have the measurements you want, they might cut the pieces for you. Then all you have to do is put them together at home with nails, glue, hinges or velcro.



Thank you  But I found a mold after all. Yes, it is the same practice here. And can make my own very easily, because I suddenly remembered that I have a big , thick frame which a hardware store nailed together for me. I can just saw the frame apart and cut it here and there, and make a mold. I think I will do, actually. But I will order the one I found as well. I can make a slab mold of the frame, for example.


----------



## Rune (Aug 10, 2017)

Relle said:


> You could also contact someone that does woodwork in your area and give them your dimensions to make a mould for you. Ask around and see if someone knows of a local person. Somebody usually knows someone else. Not sure if you have a hardware store where people leave their business cards on a noticeboard.



That is seriously a great idea!  Yes, there are many around here that do woodworking of some kind. I have not seen any business cards in hardware stores. But I can just ask somebody and I'm sure I will find someone who does woodworking. I know there are many, but I don't know exactly who. But I don't need it just now since I found a mold and can chop up my frame to use as another mold. BUT, I need a wire cutter. And they are seriously expensive. So thank you for the idea  I will search for someone who can make me a simple soap cutter, a single wire cutter or adjustable loaf cutter (to adjust the thickness of the slices).


----------



## Rune (Aug 10, 2017)

Seawolfe said:


> Yeah I ended up making my own tall and skinny mold since I couldn't find what I wanted. There are LOTS of ideas on the web, wood is inexpensive and scrap wood even cheaper. Draw up exactly the dimensions of what you want, figure out how you want it to go together (hinges? holes and bolts?) and if you don't have the tools find a friend who does who is willing to show you how to use them. One fun thing I did on my tall and skinny mold was make some blocks that fit snugly into the mold to make it smaller if I want just half a loaf.



I had all that sorted out already, after getting inspiration from a mould someone had for sale. But, with me, everything I touch ends in disaster, even how simple it is supposed to be  So that's why I want to buy. At least my first mould. But I will try to make one also.

Those who invent a soap loaf mould that is adjustable in all directions, he or she will be very rich!

Lego blocks are quite genious as well. Highly adjustable. I saw that on Youtube or somewhere else. I think it was Youtube, actually.


----------



## Rune (Aug 10, 2017)

earlene said:


> Sometimes I get very lucky at finding molds at Thrift Stores/Donation Shops, where used items are donated then sold very cheap.  But so far I have never found a T&S mold.  Still, it's another option for looking for adaptable wooden boxes if you have any Thrift Stores nearby.
> 
> Another option, is to contact a handyman and request help in building a mold to your specifications.  I don't know what you call them in the UK, but here a 'handyman' does repairs and odd jobs for a small fee (relative to your perception of 'small' and what the local market can bear).  Often they can do pretty much anything acceptably well, such as minor woodworking that making a soap mold would require.
> 
> ...



We have some second hand shops/charity shops, but they are small and usually not have much of interest. I'm not sure if we have that wardrobe inlays, but we definately not have freezer paper. I think they have in the UK, but I'm in Norway. But instead of drawer inlays, I just found a small drawer by looking around the house, emptied out what was inside of it, and lined that with baking paper. Did work just perfect. It became a slab mold, but did work. I had to throw away the batch anyway, made a disaster, of course 

But I have found something interesting. I think I can get some for free at the local "Vinmonopolet", which means "wine monopole", and is the state owned shop where you can buy alcohol (only beer is allowed in grocery stores). But sometimes the wine bottles come in wooden boxes, and they look just perfect! But not tall and skinny, but regular size. They can be ordered online as well. I found a shop in Denmark selling them, so I paste in the link so you can see what it is. They will most likely have them in your area as well, at a liquor store or something like that. But they are cheap to buy new.

http://labreno.dk/Produkter/Vinkasser.html

I think there are much nice things to find on Alibaba. I have seen a ton of Youtube videos where they use them. And they look good. But it was not the type I was looking for. I have searched Aliexpress, the site where you can buy as a private person, and they have really just like 1 type in different colours and such minor differences.


----------



## earlene (Aug 10, 2017)

Yes, those wine boxes are perfect.  My husband even said the same thing one day.  He used to work in the liquor business and they used to toss out wine boxes all the time.  But that was decades ago.  I do see them now and then at thrift stores, though. 

I actually envy people who grow up around multiple languages because the opportunity to learn multiple languages is so great.  I wish I had had more of a need to learn a few more languages when I was young and to use them as I continued in life.  So many people here in the US don't really understand what it is like to live in places where you can't get along at all if you don't speak at least 5 or 6 languages.  As it is I only learned 3 languages and 2 of them were so little used most of my life, that by my age now, I can barely converse anymore.  But at least I make an effort by watching & listening to foreign language television programs to keep my mind and ears open to some extent.


----------



## Rune (Aug 12, 2017)

Many people here, included myself, can not speak many languages. I can only speak norwegian, english and some german. Danish and swedish are very similar to norwegian, so we can just speak norwegian to the danes and swedes.

But, when travelling, language can really be a problem. But somehow we manage one way or another. I was in Paris for weeks, and almost nobody there could speak english, and I can't speak or understand a single word french. But we managed to communicate in a way after all. But it was problematic. 

Some people can speak many languages. But that is often languages in the same group. For example french, italian and spanish. Or german, dutch and norwegian. But few norwegians can speak languages in different groups, like finnish and french. Well, it is not that uncommon to speak both french and german, for example.

But in general, when people learn foreign languages, that is only the big ones, like french, italian, spanish and german. Few, if any, have learned hungarian, polish, finnish and/or albanian and such smaller languages. And foreigners can not a word norwegian, unless they are forced to when they settle down here.

It can be exotic with all these languages we are surroundet with. But it is most a huge problem when travelling or doing business with other countries. Or the most important for most people, when googling the internet. On the other hand, if everybody spoke the same language, maybe the diversity will disappear. 

When I see TV or videos from the US, it appears to me that everything is the same absolutely everywhere. Not strange since it is just one biig country. Here it is like totally different worlds from country to country. Even Sweden is different from Norway, but not like another world. So travel can be fun, a huge lot of extremely different countries in an area not bigger than the US. And we learn a lot about how people live in other places, both good and bad. Some places it is not fun to see people struggling. Like seeing all the homeless in London, as I did in 1995. Maybe it has changed by now. Or seeing on TV Greece going down economically. So it is both advantages and disadvantages of being together in a lot of different worlds, different cultures, different laws and different economies. Sometimes, it would be better that everybody was more equal, so that nobody had to struggle more than others.

Now Norway is among the richest countries in Europe. But people do struggle here as well, for sure. We have inequality and some are very poor. Quite many actually. And I definately have been poor, and still am, but not as bad as before. Still it is better here than in many countries. But it is moving in the wrong direction - more and more inequality. It is not that long ago that Norway were the poorest country in Europe. I have heard that Norway and Ireland were the two poorest. That's why there is so many american-norwegians and american-irish in the US. They escaped the poverty. And people were unbelieavably poor. They had absolutely nothing at all apart from their own hands. So they made everything they needed. Very understandable that they went to America, knowing that they most likely could not ever come back.

What I definately not like about Europe, is that racism is very widespread. Even though we are used to meet people from other countries that speak other languages all the time, and people travel amoung countries very often. But still, way far too much racism. I imagine it is not like that in America. So racism bothers me a lot, and it is so widespread that it is everywhere. It makes me sick, actually. I imagine that Norway is one of the most racist countries out there. Or at least I hope it's not worse in other countries. I feel that it can't be worse than here. But who knows?

What I really want to do some day, is to travel to the US. Now I can't afford it. But some day I will. I am a little bit afraid of all those waving with guns there, but I most likely will survive the holiday, hopefully. I want to go not to the big cities, but to the countryside and small towns. I don't know why. In the places where tornadoes are, such places I want to see. Visit a fast food drive-in restaurant and buy handmade soaps at markets. And definately go to Walmart. I rather prefer that than seeing Hollywood. I think I have the wrong impression of Hollywood, by the way. We have a reality TV show here called Swedish Hollywood Housewifes. Oh my God! They are so stupid and weird, it is unbelieavable! So I really enjoy seeing that program, really fun. And I imagine Hollywood full of those type of freaky ladies with big duck lips and so bleached hair that it almost falls off. So I'm more attracted to tornadoes - and Walmart


----------

